# GLO-TOOB



## corvettesR1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just added one of those new CR123 Glo-toobs to my light collection. it should come in handy as I do work in the road at night sometimes if trees fall.The green color seems to be very vivid and I like the idea of using the CR123 batts.


----------



## Mdinana (Oct 8, 2009)

I had one green and one red one. Forgot which I sold, but I found them more a novelty than really useful.

Hope you can use it more than me.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 8, 2009)

At least the 123 version seems to be more useful than the A12 version. I still have one of the older ones but it never gets used.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea I guess even most flashlights dont get used that much either.Times to arrise when they come in handy though.


----------



## gswitter (Oct 9, 2009)

I've got a bunch of the old A23 FX model. They rarely get used, but they do come out every July 4th and Halloween. They attract kids like bug lamps - much more so than any of my other lights.

This past July 4th, my three year old *gave away* three of mine. I'm really glad that sharing phase is past. 

I bought one of the CR123A model when they first came out, but I don't care for the bigger size.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 9, 2009)

gswitter said:


> This past July 4th, my three year old *gave away* three of mine. I'm really glad that sharing phase is past.


 
 Kids - gotta love them!


Had an older FX and sold it for the newer CR123 Lithium - I dont use it too often but it has a permanent place in my EDC kit - in an emergency having it as a marker or strobe could be invaluable. I dont mind the larger size as it was more important to have all CR123 compatible lights in my kit so I could share batteries.

I have had a red, amber and green - the red and amber were rather dim - too dim in fact so I sold them. I agree that the green is *BRIGHT*!

I've used it a few times when we lost power up in the country - I hung it from the shower curtain in the bathroom and it was more than enough light... I've also used it clipped to my pack when night-hiking a few times.

I definitely think this is a light EVERY flashaholic needs!

There is a great thread from a year ago - "Glo-Toob Love" :huh:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204920&highlight=Glo-toob+love


----------



## gswitter (Oct 9, 2009)

I've had all five colors, and I almost always reached for the red first, occasionally the green. My kid loved the blue.


----------



## Incidentalist (Oct 9, 2009)

I have one of the original Glo-Toobs and one of the Lithium Glo Toobs, both in white.

I never use the old model and it is relegated to being a plaything for my toddler. The odd battery and the short life of said battery just isn't enough to make it useful for me.

Having a toddler and an infant, the lithium comes in handy as a super portable night light for when we are out of town on vacation or visiting family. I've also used it as a tent light and it excels there as well. I don't find the larger size to be much of a drawback, if any, with what I use it for.


----------



## mcmc (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a red and a white in CR123, an amber in the older one (which I still have never fired up because I haven't been motivated enough to buy!).

Definitely great as an area light!

Have used to try to attract fish by plunking in water via 12lb fish line, but didn't really work =)


----------



## bltkmt (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a lithium white one...use it every time we go on vacation as a night light for the kids. Great little device.


----------



## 1 what (Oct 9, 2009)

I use a white Li model as a tent light. Hangs from the top of the dome and makes tons of light after your night vision adjusts.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------

